

Probabilistic Programming and Bayesian Methods for Hackers - carlosgg
http://camdavidsonpilon.github.io/Probabilistic-Programming-and-Bayesian-Methods-for-Hackers/#contents

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9182332](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9182332)

~~~
carlosgg
I forgot to search before posting. :)

------
wodenokoto
Looks very interesting and well written.

I do have a question about baysesian statistics. What does a probability of 1
mean? What does it mean that a person is completely sure about the outcome of
an event?

For a frequentist 1, means that every observation in the past has been the
same, and then you have to decide if there are enough observations to infer
about the future.

